# temp when molting.



## White Owl (Nov 6, 2005)

question. my mantis just shed and is in the process of drying up. I was wondering if it would be better for me to open the window and get a little cool air in here, or keep a lamp shining on her...to make it about 85 degrees. which way woujld it be easier to assist her in hardening properly.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 7, 2005)

room temperature will be fine.


----------

